# Gonna Try Marijuana Seeds.NL This Time



## GrowRebel

:ciao:Well sir a friend had some very nice smoke he said was Diesel so I did some looking around and found a lot of different Diesel strains at different prices.

I came across Marijuana Seeds.nl through the seed bank review and saw they are having a summer sale on different strains so I thought I will give them a try since they are recommended by the seedbank review.

This is what I plan to get ... Blueberry NYC Diesel and Amnesia Haze  I've been wanting some blueberry for a long time, and I'm hoping the NYC Diesel is as good as the stuff my friend had.   I spend enough so I could get free shipping.  I focus on strains with a 22% THC ... with the exception of the blueberry.  

 I have to wait on a email to tell me how to do the international money order thang, but hopefully I will get good seeds for next year outdoor grow, and since they are on sale now ...why not get them now instead of the end of the year.:confused2::farm:

Will post again when I grow them and see how they are.:banana:


----------



## GrowRebel

:ciao: Well sir .... I haven't run into this problem before, but the USPS doesn't carry any international money order to the UK.  Nor do the local banks ...they only carry regular money orders ... I have do another payment method.  You have to do a registered letter if you send cash and that is cutting into the budget in order to do so.:shocked::doh::confused2:


----------



## vostok

Marijuana Seeds.nl , I've not dealt with these guys but have heard of them, so long as the order was small enough that if you lost the order it would be 'no big deal' sure go ahead, but from memory there are many strains of DJ Short blueberry around and at very 'flexible' prices, a quick search reveals 1271 different strains are on offer at MSnl


----------



## umbra

GrowRebel said:


> :ciao:Well sir a friend had some very nice smoke he said was Diesel so I did some looking around and found a lot of different Diesel strains at different prices.
> 
> I came across Marijuana Seeds.nl through the seed bank review and saw they are having a summer sale on different strains so I thought I will give them a try since they are recommended by the seedbank review.
> 
> This is what I plan to get ... Blueberry NYC Diesel and Amnesia Haze I've been wanting some blueberry for a long time, and I'm hoping the NYC Diesel is as good as the stuff my friend had. I spend enough so I could get free shipping. I focus on strains with a 22% THC ... with the exception of the blueberry.
> 
> I have to wait on a email to tell me how to do the international money order thang, but hopefully I will get good seeds for next year outdoor grow, and since they are on sale now ...why not get them now instead of the end of the year.:confused2::farm:
> 
> Will post again when I grow them and see how they are.:banana:


 Ok just because someone grew out a strain named NYC Diesel that had 22% THC doesn't mean it was this particular cultivar, or breeder. IMO dutch genetics are played out. They all want US genetics, and for good reason.


----------



## Bongofury

GrowRebel said:


> :ciao: Well sir .... I haven't run into this problem before, but the USPS doesn't carry any international money order to the UK.  Nor do the local banks ...they only carry regular money orders ... I have do another payment method.  You have to do a registered letter if you send cash and that is cutting into the budget in order to do so.:shocked::doh::confused2:



I ran into the same problem yesterday.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I just always use my debit card.  Don't you have a debit or credit card you can use?

I have never had any problems getting my seeds when I have ordered from them.


----------



## GrowRebel

Bongofury said:


> I ran into the same problem yesterday.





The Hemp Goddess said:


> I just always use my debit card.  Don't you have a debit or credit card you can use?
> 
> I have never had any problems getting my seeds when I have ordered from them.


:ciao: That's going to have to be my option since it will cost more to do it any other way.  Guess this will be the quickest way ... what strain of their have you tried and how do you like it?:farm:



vostok said:


> but from  memory there are many strains of DJ Short blueberry around and at very  'flexible' prices, a quick search reveals 1271 different strains are on  offer at MSnl



MSnl has blueberry on sale for 38USD.  Who is offering a better price than that?:confused2:


----------



## Bongofury

I ran into the same problem with international money orders dealing with Bomb Seeds as they do not accept credit cards. I really wanted the Atomic Bomb seeds so I went for it..


----------



## umbra

more and more breeders and seedbanks are going to cyptocurrency. it avoids the whole credit card problem


----------



## GrowRebel

Well sir ... I used one of my debit cards to pay for my order.  My one bank would not do any international transactions with a debit card ... so I had to use my other card from my other bank that fortunately would allow international transactions with a debit card.  I guess this way the wait time is cut in half.:giggle:

So goddess how did you like the quality of the strains you got from this bank???:ciao:


----------



## GrowRebel

Well sir ... for the first time buying seeds since the 80's mine were stolen by DHS  ... I got my package with a green tape with DHS stating it was examine.  No information about any contra band being taken ... nothing.  But no seeds.  I figure some MF pocket them.  I contacted  MS.NL and sent pictures of the package.  

Well sir they say since I didn't pay extra for the guarantee stealth I was out of luck, but in good faith they would send me the seeds if I pay the shipping cost.  Since I don't want to be out of seeds and $100 I feel I have no choice but to pay for the shipping and the stealth.  I don't know how much that will be.  I'm guessing about $34.  

I don't understand how they were able to tell.  But this is a lesson to the wise.  I don't think I will go with MS.NL again since you have to pay extra for stealth.  I'll just stick with banks that don't charge extra.:confused2:


----------



## yarddog

I bought seeds and they just sent them in a cardboard card. Regular post mail.  Little booger slipped right though the cracks!!    Sorry about that, but at least your not losing out completely.


----------



## Bongofury

I received seeds from MS-NL no problem. I paid extra for the extra stealth shipping and had no problems. Good luck to you my friend.


----------



## GrowRebel

Yeah that was pretty much how they send it ... I don't understand how they found them ... haven't heard back from them yet on what the extra cost is going to be, but thanks for your posts. :ciao:


----------



## GrowRebel

Well sir ... it's going to cost me an extra $25 bucks to have the order reshipped.  Lesson learn.

Can anyone tell me if they ordered from this place and what were the quality of the seeds?


----------



## Bongofury

GrowRebel said:


> Well sir ... it's going to cost me an extra $25 bucks to have the order reshipped.  Lesson learn.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if they ordered from this place and what were the quality of the seeds?



I received seeds from them. Most popped but the ones that did not was from my newbyness. I planted a few too deep. They sprouted but never popped out. 

The ones that popped produced very nice plants. Good luck.


----------



## GrowRebel

What did you get and how was the quality of the smoke ... did you like it ... would you buy more from them?:stoned:


----------



## Bongofury

I ordered THC Bomb. Free seeds were AK47. Both still in flower. Growing great. You will be satisfied with what you order.


----------



## GrowRebel

Well sir ... I got my seeds today and a lovely T shirt too.  I couldn't be more pleased.  And for my troubles ... they sent me 3 fem cheese seeds, along with the 5 free unknown seeds.  I will do business with them again after all.  Just next time I know I have to get the guaranteed stealth. :ciao:


----------



## Bongofury

GrowRebel said:


> Well sir ... I got my seeds today and a lovely T shirt too.  I couldn't be more pleased.  And for my troubles ... they sent me 3 fem cheese seeds, along with the 5 free unknown seeds.  I will do business with them again after all.  Just next time I know I have to get the guaranteed stealth. :ciao:



E-mail them and ask but the 5 free regular seeds will be Hash Plant. You did quite well. Good luck.


----------



## GrowRebel

:ciao: Well sir ... I germinated 5 of the 10 seeds from each group.  My method to germinate is to put the seeds in water and wait for the seeds to open, then put them in soil.

The A.H. did well popped open the next day.  Of the 5 ... 4 opened and when planted 3 spouted.  

The NYCD were slower to open, but 4 did in about 3 days ... of those 4 planted 3 have spouted so far.

The free seeds were slow too, 3 opened and all spouted.

The BlueBerry ... of the 5 ONE opened and spouted.  I put the seeds in water on the 11th of July.  I change the water every 2-3 days ... should I wait longer or do you think the seeds are dead???:confused2:


----------



## GrowRebel

Well sir ... I just want to report that the germination rate is not as MS.NL claims.  The blueberry had a 20% germination rate, while the NYCD had a 60% rate.  The AH had a 80% rate ... MS.NL claim a 90% rate.  But they also state the seeds are not for germination, which gets them off the hook.  Just want folks to know.  I don't know what my male/female ratio will be, but when I do I will report back.:ciao:


----------



## yarddog

Thanks for the update rebel.  I had good success with two strains and horrible rates with another, all from the same vender.    Not your vender I should add.   
Sending some gender specific mojo your way!!!


----------



## GrowRebel

Okay ... I grew these strains outside ...  the AH and the NYCD ...the blueberry seeds never spouted.  The AH was excellent ... the NYCD so far is terrible.  So far there is very little crystals on the leaves and there is no grapefruit smell to it at all.  They say it is ready in mid Oct. so I will see if there is any improvement in two weeks. 

 I only got one female and all cloning attempts failed So I grew the mother in a 5 gal. bucket and it got to a pretty nice size.  3 Ft tall.  The free cheese fem seeds I got (3) one spouted and produced a great female and I was able to get plenty of clones.  I grew one in a bucket (picture plant on right) and it got a good size ... very nice smoke. So I don't recommend the blueberry, so far I can't recommend the NYCD but that could change in two weeks  ... maybe ... However the AH and the cheese fem are very good. :vap-Bong_smoker::joint4:The last picture is the NYCD and Cheese taken in late May.
 

View attachment P1030472.JPG


View attachment P1030475.JPG


View attachment P1030473.JPG


View attachment P1030462.jpg


View attachment P1030367.JPG


----------



## longtimegrower

In going to say I've never heard anything good from this company. Review says they send old seeds hemp seed or nothing at all.


----------



## GrowRebel

Yeah I was very disappointed with the two strains ... especially the BB seeds not sprouting. I won't do business with them again.


----------

